# DAP download speed



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a 56Kbps dialup connection.
I use DAP 7.2 at extreme acceleration spped to download stuff.
The maximum constant speed that I get on it is around 2.7-3.0 KBps.
Sometimes it varies to 3.5KBps.

Can I inc it more. Say to somewhere around 4.5-5KBps?


----------



## shoaibjameel123 (Jul 25, 2005)

No you can't. That depends upon your connection speed and the traffic on that particular time. Moreover, attaining 4.5-5Kbps, does not depend upon you, but it's upon DAP. You just can watch at what speed DAP is downloading the data. Everthing is upto to DAP, not you, my friend.


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 25, 2005)

Earlier when i used to work on dial up connection i use a software named net accelerator.
It really accelerate the connection .
at night i used to get download speed of 4-4.5KBps.
There are various softwares available for this purpose you can try them


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 25, 2005)

When I used to use dial up  connection. Using DAP also since a long time.
Download speed  varied between 4.5-5.5 in both win 98 & XP home.    .


> No you can't. That depends upon your connection speed and the traffic on that particular time.


 I cannot agree with part 1 of this opinion but  part 2 is important.
If your telephone line condition is good without noise and with a good ISP, you should get it and even more  

I was using Magic tweak to increse networking and download speed. You can use modem booster also to give a try.


----------



## hack expert (Jul 25, 2005)

well i had posted about this a long time ago 

 there is a solution to increase ur overall net speed  wen i used dial up  before switcing to cable i used this technique n it helped tremendously it is a bit tedious to coz u have to use trial and error

in google u can search for MTU -maximum transfer unit  maybe i donno exactly u`ll get many softwares which allow u to customize mtu for ur connection if done properly u`ll get the max out of ur dial up connection backup ur registry before goin ahead also no worries coz the software have the option to reset to default value 

certain softwares also diretly optimize the values but i had done manually
well i managed to increase frm 4.5KBps to 6KBps it sure worked

the exact name of the software which i tried is   [ Easymtu] google for it 
read the read me provided along n ur good to go 

dont forget to backup !!!!


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 25, 2005)

I use getright , I have a DUN connection 56Kbps, I can get speeds of 6.2 Kbps upto 10 Kbps download speeds when the servers are free and the lines are good ! Other wise my download speeds are about 4.5 Kbps to 5.4 Kbps.


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 25, 2005)

Try accelerated speed. I think its the best n extreme acceleratio n is for broadband.

I get 3-4-5 KBPS. Sometimes i get 6-9 KBPS.

I have 28.8 KBPS Modem !!

I use DAP.


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok. Thanx. I will surely try.
Trying the easyMTU first.


----------



## hack expert (Jul 25, 2005)

Q3_abhi wrote





> Sometimes i get 6-9 KBPS.
> 
> I have 28.8 KBPS Modem !!



maximum speed offered by a modem can be 7KBps  

and hope u know dat there is a difference between connection speed and 
download speed 

well connection speed is in kilo bits  Kbps 

download speed in kilo bytes  KBps

n if u have a 28 kbps modem the max u can get is 3.5 KBps download speed u divide the connection speed by 8 to get ur download speed 
so in a 56 kbps connection u get around 7KBps 

hope this clears the things

so dont go around posting anything


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 25, 2005)

Hacker, i got downloading speed 6-9 KBPS thrice using  DAP. I used Accelerated Speed.
I used DAP 7.4 premium version.

I m not just joking n posting in the forum.

Is it clear/???????


----------



## hack expert (Jul 26, 2005)

well was it momentary or constant throughout download speed of 9KBps

well any software can show amomentary speed 9KBps or anything else but it does not mean dat u get 9KBps 
i dont think DAP premium or any version can modify ur modem`s speed u`ll always get according to the connection speed of ur modem


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 26, 2005)

i got a fluctuating speed of 6-9 KBps. Ok now???????
KBps???????
This happened thrice.

I also need to mention that it jumed to 12 KBps.

I used WindowsXP.

I was connected around 10.15 PM.


----------



## hack expert (Jul 26, 2005)

well fluctuating eh
now i got a 256kbps connectionn sometimes my speed fluctuates to 50 -60KBps so wat shud i say ????
but i always take the average speed which i get 25KBps


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 26, 2005)

hey hack expert, I have got a constant speed of 10KBPS on my TrendMicro internal modem ! It doesnt last forever, reverts back to 5-6 Kbps, but it lasts for 30 mins at a time.

Moreover Why are these accounts called 256 Kbps or 512 kbps when the actual speed can be just 40-50 Kbps ??? Never figured it out ! After dwnld speed is what matters.


----------



## hack expert (Jul 26, 2005)

well @huzefa
*BIT*
A single piece of binary information, a 1 or a 0, represented in electric circuits by a connected circuit or a disconnected circuit respectively.  The speed of Internet connections are measured in bits per second, which is to say, the total number of ones or zeros transmitted in a second.  

*BYTE*
 8 bits compose one byte, whereas bytes represent a single character like the letter ‘a.’  The size of computer files is often measured in bytes, indicating the total number of characters in that file.  Given that file sizes are increasingly large, larger orders of magnitude are often used such as Kilobytes (KB) 

bits are the most basic units of data and in older dayz wen the systems were developed they used th bits convention 
anybody please correc me if i`m wrong


----------

